# Does anyone know about Columbia College Chicago's Directing MFA Program?



## trg

Hi everyone! I got accepted into CCC's directing program several days ago. Does anyone know about this school? I've looked up some reviews from google map, but they seem to have different judgments. 
I got rejected by USC and haven't got interviews from Chapman, LMU, Columbia and NYU. I don't think I can get into these schools without interview 😭 . So I need some reviews of CCC, please.


----------



## catmom

I was in their undergrad tv production which is now attached to the film department. I can only speak of the undergrad programs, I’m not sure how similar the graduate program is. Faculty is a mixed bag, some are really great (but just because they’re nice and I loved them, doesn’t mean they taught well) and others didn’t care. I felt like the facilities and equipment were good, they took care of you and made it clear you wouldn’t be in trouble for any damages. As far as opportunities go, there’s not a lot happening in Chicago.
It should be mentioned that their undergrad has a high acceptance rate but a lower retention rate. A lot of my friends/classmates transferred or dropped out.
I wish I could help more about the grad program! But if you have any questions about Chicago/the area I went there for two years before transferring!


----------



## trg

catmom said:


> I was in their undergrad tv production which is now attached to the film department. I can only speak of the undergrad programs, I’m not sure how similar the graduate program is. Faculty is a mixed bag, some are really great (but just because they’re nice and I loved them, doesn’t mean they taught well) and others didn’t care. I felt like the facilities and equipment were good, they took care of you and made it clear you wouldn’t be in trouble for any damages. As far as opportunities go, there’s not a lot happening in Chicago.
> It should be mentioned that their undergrad has a high acceptance rate but a lower retention rate. A lot of my friends/classmates transferred or dropped out.
> I wish I could help more about the grad program! But if you have any questions about Chicago/the area I went there for two years before transferring!


Thank you for your reply! Yes, that's what I saw on the reviews. They say some profs don't care about students and the tuition is not worth it. Finger crossed for us. Wish we can get into our dream schools!


----------



## catmom

trg said:


> Thank you for your reply! Yes, that's what I saw on the reviews. They say some profs don't care about students and the tuition is not worth it. Finger crossed for us. Wish we can get into our dream schools!


No problem! If you want my honest opinion, I would wait for a school that's worth it. Even most of my friends who finished the undergrad programs didn't feel like it was worth it. Unfortnately my circle doesn't have a lot of positive things to say about Columbia. I'm always surprised to see them ranked so high but we guess it has something to do with the high volume of students.

I do think the production classes are good, that was one of the things I was glad to have experienced. But getting actors was surprisingly really hard despite Columbia having a large amount of acting students, my production and editing classes had such a hard time finding people that we just acted in our own. They edit on final cut, but my professor didn't care that I took it home and used premiere and some of my classmates got away with iMovie. 😂


----------



## trg

catmom said:


> No problem! If you want my honest opinion, I would wait for a school that's worth it. Even most of my friends who finished the undergrad programs didn't feel like it was worth it. Unfortnately my circle doesn't have a lot of positive things to say about Columbia. I'm always surprised to see them ranked so high but we guess it has something to do with the high volume of students.
> 
> I do think the production classes are good, that was one of the things I was glad to have experienced. But getting actors was surprisingly really hard despite Columbia having a large amount of acting students, my production and editing classes had such a hard time finding people that we just acted in our own. They edit on final cut, but my professor didn't care that I took it home and used premiere and some of my classmates got away with iMovie. 😂


Thanks for your honest opinion! I definitely will wait for other schools lol. If no other schools admit me, highly possibly, I will choose to apply next year.


----------



## catmom

trg said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion! I definitely will wait for other schools lol. If no other schools admit me, highly possibly, I will choose to apply next year.


Good luck!!


----------



## Vicky H

I got admitted after interview


----------



## Chris W

Vicky H said:


> I got admitted after interview


Congrats!


----------



## trg

Vicky H said:


> I got admitted after interview


Congrats! Are you planning to attend CCC?


----------



## Vicky H

I'm still waiting for the decisions from Syracuse and Emerson


trg said:


> Congrats! Are you planning to attend CCC?


----------



## trg

Vicky H said:


> I'm still waiting for the decisions from Syracuse and Emerson


Good luck!


----------

